# Hubbard's Tuesday Ovrnight Trip



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hubbard's Tuesday Overnight Tip
For those who like plenty of room the Tuesday overnight trips are tailor made. With three more Tuesday 39 hour trips scheduled during American red season there is still plenty of time to challenge this American beauty. Last week's trip saw some real trophies:


One really great thing about Florida, when one season closes another opens. Our ARS season closes July 14. However, the highly anticipated gag grouper season opens July 1.
Mr. Carl Hoffman , fishing out of Sanford, Florida:

Young Master Cody Scott taught us how to catch gags. Mister Paul Scott, you can really be proud of the man Cody has become; I know we are:

Both American reds & gags open at the same time. That's our Florida. And if that is not enough, get ready for the fight of your life...amber jack season opens in August: We are finding them hard to stay away from:

We are also finding it most difficult to stay away from the dreaded lion fish. Mister William Trippett. Mr. Trippett served our country in the navy. What an honor to have this true American hero with us:


When it comes to fishing, Will is as goo as they come. Look at the size of that mangrove snapper:

Some of us love to catch king fish. Way off shore we can catch really nice ones most of the year:

Even the Beeliners are huge 100 miles off shore:

As our sun decides it's time to do its morning thing we do ours.


Question is...do we want bacon or sausage with our eggs and Country sausage gravy over hot biscuits? Now that is a choice no one should be forced to make. So!

Cody has little time for breakfast:
This young man is showing us how to do it. The entire fifth grade class of Spring Lake elementary, Orlando, Florida, can be very proud of Master Cody Scott. His dad, Paul, sure is:

Here is #2
:
Our navy man is an expert with a jig. Anyone know what kind of fish that is?

Hold on! Mr. Bill Moore, fishing out of New Port Richey, is in the fight of his life. On & on goes the great battle. Bill takes an inch, the fish takes two. Finally! Color; the color of a huge Amber jack. Wow! Talk about a battle. First mate Will is an real expert with a gaff. Easy does it! We want to see this monster again in August:


Tammy is so proud of Bill; we all are:

After being properly vented the fighting machine is 'SENT HOME' to fight again. See you in August, Partner. 
The fights continue:

The best of the best...scamp grouper:

Nice to have a 72' boat under us:

Water spout...So What?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice American reds & scamp grouper:

Here comes the gags; again!
August can't come soon enough. Ms. Pamela Yutzy, Sarasota, Florida, with her personal best gag:

Mr Moore can catch more than just amber jacks. Sir, it's an honor to have you on our team:


We have been venting and sending gags home all day long. Mr. Nate Goddard FWC biologist, was on board to study, vent, tag, and release many of the gags we caught. Mr. Goddard also tagged many under size red snapper & grouper. This is our FWC at work, at work on the water; not from behind the desk.
We have now been fishing most of Friday night & all day Saturday. Time for a nice hot shire and Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy. We know that, regardless of what Tammy has planned for us, it will have that personal touch; the touch of a real master. Wow! The very best chicken Alfredo with steamed to perfection, vegetables. Is there really any wonder why these overnight trips are so popular?

Just a few more before hitting our AC bunks for the long ride home:


Did I say long ride? We just hit the sack & it's already time to get up.
Around the scales is always a very popular area. Wonder who will win the jack pots? Who will be in the money?



What a nice American red. Oh no! I neglected to get this gentleman's name.

Our Navy man, Mr. Will Trippett, took home grouper & snapper money:

'Hubbard's Tuesday Overnight Trip' was so much fun that there is absolutely no way I could not go again next Tuesday. Is it Tuesday? Yet!


Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

You got my vote for the best post of the year. Nice.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so very much. You will never know how much that means to me. Bob H.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You get my vote. You put your customers on the fish. I have a BIL in Tampa we might have to come see you next month.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report as always and nice details.

The small, red fish is a Short Bigeye


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I think you are correct on the fish.
I do not work for Hubbard's I am 72 years old 1/2 crippled and fully rehired. I love being on the water & in the field. In addition, sharing is a way of life with me.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

You do great work! Keep it up, I love reading these reports.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! It's an honor bringing them to you. Bob H.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great report as usual, makes me want to take a road trip to Tampa


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It would be an honor to welcome you to Central Florida. Suggest a 63 hour trip. I have ben on four. All were great. 6 more are planned for 2015;


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*44 Hour Trip*

Bob are you going on the 44 hour trip on July 31!!!! I'm booked hope you are going had a great time with you last year on the same date!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I will probably be there. Those extended hour trips are just too good to miss.


----------

